# How much is my D7000 worth?



## Ballistics (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm considering upgrading from the D7000 to the D600.
The D7000 has roughly 18000 shutter clicks. 
Great condition.


----------



## MK3Brent (Oct 5, 2012)

$900


----------



## Overread (Oct 5, 2012)

You can get a good idea by:

1) Checking out ebay for completed listings of second hand goods and seeing what kind of prices things are being sold for (remember to read the listings so that refurbs don't mess up your results).

2) Checking out local and online shops for your country who stock second hand goods - again these will give you an idea of what the market pays for and prices these goods at.


Note that for feedback you will have to state your country as the prices will vary a lot depending on what country you are in (in the USA prices might also vary depending on the state you are in).

Also remember if you direct sell to a shop/retailer you will always get less than the market value as the shop itself has to make a profit when they sell it on. The bonus is that shop sales are normally fast, easy and hassle free; as opposed to self-selling where you might have to put more work into getting a sale (most things sell easily on ebay, but don't forget to protect yourself with a high starting bid or a reserve).


----------



## Ballistics (Oct 5, 2012)

I am from NY US. eBay resulted in a large range of prices from 600-900 for used.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 5, 2012)

I looked at a used D7000 two days ago, $695. Another used D700 with grip, $775. Walk-in retail at a big pro camera supply shop on the west coast.


----------



## Mach0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> I looked at a used D7000 two days ago, $695. Another used D700 with grip, $775. Walk-in retail at a big pro camera supply shop on the west coast.



Was that a typo for the d700? Should've bought it lol. 

But in any event--- great price... They have really dropped. My way, they are still no less than $900 and a d700 for no less than $1,800.


----------



## 1slowg35 (Oct 5, 2012)

Give you 50 bucks take it or leave it


----------



## KmH (Oct 5, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> [h=2]How much is my D7000 worth?[/h]


Asking price or selling price?

As much as a buyer is willing to pay, which pretty much goes directly to how good a salesman you are.

If you have the original box, all the cables, covers, battery, charger, user's manual, neck strap, etc it will be easier to sell, than if you don't have all that stuff.

Cosmetic condition also affects the selling price.


----------



## globeglimpser (Oct 7, 2012)

Whatever you do, sell it soon before the D7100 comes out and drops the price!


----------



## thereyougo! (Oct 7, 2012)

Overread said:


> You can get a good idea by:
> 
> 1) Checking out ebay for completed listings of second hand goods and seeing what kind of prices things are being sold for (remember to read the listings so that refurbs don't mess up your results).
> 
> ...



The policy for some stores in the UK is to give the seller 70% of the price they are going to sell the item for - I know this is the policy for Aperture in London as they told me that when I was bartering with them (and they were correct as I saw the items getting advertised online a day after I sold them.


----------

